# (Liasis Savuensis) Savu Island Python



## Austin236 (Dec 20, 2012)

This is my female Savu Python which have quickly become a favorite of mine.
You can see the color change so far in these few pictures.


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 20, 2012)

Never even heard of them till just then, did a quick google search and wow they are nice.
I can see why it quickly became a favourite.


----------



## Austin236 (Dec 20, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Never even heard of them till just then, did a quick google search and wow they are nice.
> I can see why it quickly became a favourite.



They change color and end up looking like a white lip python and the males keep some orange speckling while the females are more solid black and white, and they have a very high iridescence because of there thin skin. My favorite thing is the eyes turn pearly white as an adult, plus they are the only python found in such a small geographical range.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Dec 20, 2012)

very nice thanks for sharing i have never heard of them either till now learn something everyday


----------



## Pinoy (Dec 21, 2012)

Very cool! Will be keeping an eye out for progress on this one.
thanks for sharing


----------



## caliherp (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice snake. A friend of mine gave me a great deal on a pair a couple months ago. Makes me wish I would have snatched them up when I had the chance.


----------



## Austin236 (Dec 21, 2012)

SupremeReptiles said:


> very nice thanks for sharing i have never heard of them either till now learn something everyday


Haha too funny..the same thing happened to me. I had never heard of these pythons until a few months ago when I bought this girl.



Pinoy said:


> Very cool! Will be keeping an eye out for progress on this one.
> thanks for sharing


Cheers! Glad you took interest, I think they are a very underrated python species.



caliherp said:


> Nice snake. A friend of mine gave me a great deal on a pair a couple months ago. Makes me wish I would have snatched them up when I had the chance.


Nice, next time take the dive if you like them. They are really neat little pythons.


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 25, 2012)

Oohh.. I've never seen one of them before.. must Google them. Are they a bit rare, or do they go under a different name?


----------



## longqi (Dec 25, 2012)

Becoming very rare in their native islands now
Totally protected
But money talks when the pet trade wants something badly enough


----------



## Shotta (Dec 25, 2012)

that is one cool snake cooly cool 
thanks for sharing


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 26, 2012)

longqi said:


> Becoming very rare in their native islands now
> Totally protected
> But money talks when the pet trade wants something badly enough


So very true longqi.
Nice looking savu there Austin236, be good to see the changes as she gets older.


----------



## Austin236 (Dec 27, 2012)

Xeaal said:


> Oohh.. I've never seen one of them before.. must Google them. Are they a bit rare, or do they go under a different name?


They are not very common in the pet trade in the US, not sure about the rest of the world.



longqi said:


> Becoming very rare in their native islands now
> Totally protected
> But money talks when the pet trade wants something badly enough


Good to know they are protected now, this is one of the reasons why I chose to work with this species as there aren't many of them.



Nilesh said:


> that is one cool snake cooly cool
> thanks for sharing


Thank you for taking interest and commenting.



getarealdog said:


> So very true longqi.
> Nice looking savu there Austin236, be good to see the changes as she gets older.


Thank you! I'm very excited to see her once she is completely done with her color change. I will post pictures and keep you all updated on the color change.

- - - Updated - - -

Some new photo's with my new camera.
She just shed last night too.


----------

